# Some true spiders



## Dark Raptor (Sep 4, 2005)

Lycosidae
















I don't know that specie






Salticidae, juvenile (2 - 3mm bodylenght)






Opilio sp.






Tegenaria sp.











Argiope bruennichi


----------



## Venom (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice macros! I especially like the composure of your harvestman pic. What camera are you using?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks 

Nikon Coolpix 5000


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Dark Raptor,

the Lycosidae look very "Pardosalike" to me, but lykosids are kind of difficult just from the overall habitus, at least for me.
The yellow Thomisidae is a Xysticus sp i'd say.
Nice pics btw!

greets
Bernhard


----------



## maxamillian (Sep 5, 2005)

Real nice pics there.  Are they all native species to your area?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 5, 2005)

maxamillian said:
			
		

> Real nice pics there.  Are they all native species to your area?


Yes, all of them.
We've got more than 900 spider species in Poland (but this number is rather small if we compare it with southern Europe or tropical zones.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 7, 2005)

Salticidae (not ID)












Araneus diadematus (I keep that female for more than a year)


----------



## Dark Raptor (Oct 5, 2005)

Lycosidae sp.












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## galeogirl (Oct 5, 2005)

Love the Salticidae pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 2, 2006)

Here are true spiders I've captured today  Help with ID will be appreciated (family level will be enough... but if you know genus or species that will be better   )

Lycosidae











?
















?






?






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ganoderma (Apr 6, 2006)

all those with a CP 5000?  WOW, you are one GREAT photographer!!!!!  what lenses did you use?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 6, 2006)

Ganoderma said:
			
		

> all those with a CP 5000?  WOW, you are one GREAT photographer!!!!!  what lenses did you use?


In the last post I used Nikon D70s with Kenko MC7 x2 teleconverter and Nikkor micro 105/2.8 lens.

As I remember CP 5000 has build-in 7,1-21,4 mm (28-85mm)/2,8-4,8 lens. It is a good camera but with terribly slow AF and noise in highier ISO.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 6, 2006)

all i have to say is WOW! gorgeous spiders and gorgeous pics!!!!!!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,

The first two pictures show a Pardosa sp., the ?spider on the next three pics is Pisaura mirabilis, followed by an Araneidae, the last one is a Linyphiidae.

The wolf-Spider in your previous post shows a Trochosa sp..

cheers
Bernhard


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Spaceman_Spiff !
I'm always amazed by Your knowledge


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you Dark Raptor!

I wish i knew as much about spiders as you evidently know about beetles!

greets
Bernhard


----------



## Endora (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are some absolutly beatitful pics. NIce looking spiders too !


----------



## Mr. Skakun (Apr 8, 2006)

First unknown spider is _Pisaura mirabilis_. Second may be some _Steadota sp._  Gr8 photos


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for ID.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 11, 2006)

Another Lycosidae spider (Trochosa sp.).

















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## prankster705 (Apr 11, 2006)

beautiful pics as usual.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 11, 2006)

prankster705 said:
			
		

> beautiful pics as usual.


Thanks.
I hope I'll be able to take some _Atypus_ or _Argiope_ pics.


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 5, 2006)

Ok. I didn't find any Atypus or Argiope in NW Poland in May (probably it was too early) but found these spiders:



















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Mr. Skakun (May 6, 2006)

Evil Thomisidae killers


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 6, 2006)

Crap youre a great photographer!! :worship:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 5, 2006)

Pardosa sp.(?) (Lycosidae)












Can't ID that specie






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## NRF (Jun 12, 2006)

The last one looks like a tiny juv. of _Agelena labyrinthica_.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 27, 2006)

Tetragnatha sp. (Tetragnathidae) mating





Misumena vatia (Thomisidae)






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Deolok (Jul 27, 2006)

The Olio Sp. Looks like a daddy long-leg (lol common name) and if it is, They are technically insects and by looking that one only has 7 legs eh?


----------



## lucanidae (Jul 27, 2006)

I think it says Opilio sp.  It is an Opilionid (daddy long leg), not an insect, but definitley an arachnid.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 28, 2006)

Araneus sp.












Pisauria mirabilis


















and _Opilio sp._ once again   This time with _Acari_ parasites












Tetragnatha sp.






Thomisidae spiders












Pseudoscorpiones






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello, 
great pics, as always!
Honestly, your pictures deserve to be printed in a book, i would buy it!

my bets are:
first picture is _Araneus diadematus_, second _Larinioides sp._,

the Thomisidae are _Misumena vatia_ and _Thomisus onustus_,

the pseudoscorpion _Chelifer sp. _?

greets
Bernhard


----------



## Dark Raptor (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi!

Thanks for identification! As always 

Maybe in the future somebody will publish book about insects and spiders of Europe. I'll be glad to help him with my pics


----------



## king7 (Aug 3, 2006)

not often i venture to these parts of the forum but those aresome great pics dude :clap:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you!

For the first time I was able to find male of Argiope bruennichi...






And comparing with female...


















Araneidae with prey






Pisauria mirabilis






Theridiidae fighting with Bombus sp.






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 7, 2006)

These are truly superb photos DR!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 25, 2007)

*Argyroneta aquatica*


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 25, 2007)

Tibellus sp. (Philodormidae)






Misumena vatia (Thomisidae)






























Two interesting species from Crete
Araneidae






Lycosidae


----------



## Pulk (Sep 25, 2007)

Incredible photographs!


----------



## froggyman (Sep 26, 2007)

that diving bell spider is awsome!! how are you keeping it??


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 8, 2008)

...time to bring some life to my old topic 

Argiope bruennichi






Pholcus phalangoides






Araneus quadratus






Cheiracanthium punctorium






...really angry 






Xysticus sp.






Flat Thomisidae, found under the bark of tree


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 8, 2008)

good grief, DR, every time i look at this pic thread it's amazing! it never gets old, even if you've seen the pics 10 times!!


----------



## lhystrix (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, great images!
I really like those Argyroneta images.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 8, 2008)

excellent macro!!what is your current setup?


----------



## jsloan (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice pictures, DR!

_Cheiracanthium punctorium_ - Nice shot.  Is that the mouth I'm seeing near the center?  It looks very much like the mouth I looked at yesterday, on the freshly-molted skin from one of my tarantulas.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you very much 



syndicate said:


> excellent macro!!what is your current setup?


Nikon D200, Nikkor Micro 105/2.8D, kenko extension rings and Kenko X2 teleconverter for "extreme" magnifications.



jsloan said:


> Very nice pictures, DR!
> 
> _Cheiracanthium punctorium_ - Nice shot.  Is that the mouth I'm seeing near the center?  It looks very much like the mouth I looked at yesterday, on the freshly-molted skin from one of my tarantulas.


Yes, because of these large chelicerae, it can be clearly visible.

More pictures with this specie:
























Look how big can be their mommy 






Nymph II






Spiderling


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 11, 2008)

Philodromus sp. (Philodormidae)






Trochosa rupicola (Lycosidae) - female






Misumena vatia (Thomisidae)


----------



## burmish101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Very very nice pics!


----------



## jsloan (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Raptor said:


> Misumena vatia (Thomisidae)


I like these close-up portraits.  Nice shot of the anterior median eyes (AME) in the _M vatia_.   I have observed these spiders, live, under magnification and noticed some kind of movement within the AME.  You can see a color change from reddish to darker as this happens, and see what looks like a half moon shape moving around in there.   I suspect that they are able to swivel the retinas of these eyes in the same way that Saliticidae do with their AME.

Good shot!


----------



## jsloan (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Raptor said:


> Nymph II


Are the metatarsus and tarsus fused at this stage?  Looks like the leg goes directly from tibia to tarsus.


----------



## jsloan (Dec 12, 2008)

jsloan said:


> Are the metatarsus and tarsus fused at this stage?  Looks like the leg goes directly from tibia to tarsus.


Wait, I see it now.  Very faint.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you 



jsloan said:


> I like these close-up portraits.  Nice shot of the anterior median eyes (AME) in the _M vatia_.   I have observed these spiders, live, under magnification and noticed some kind of movement within the AME.  You can see a color change from reddish to darker as this happens, and see what looks like a half moon shape moving around in there.   I suspect that they are able to swivel the retinas of these eyes in the same way that Saliticidae do with their AME.


Yes, it is possible because I've seen some kind of movement when I was examining few specimens under stereoscopic microsope. Of course it is not so spectacular as in Salticidae 







Few older pictures:
Pisaura mirabilis (Pisauridae), female






Not ID young Thomisidae spider






Araneus quadratus (Araneae)






Micrommata virescens (Sparassidae)






...and not a spider, but also Arachnid. Dermacentor reticulatus ticks (Acari).


----------



## Asgard (Dec 15, 2008)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome pictures, very nice!:worship:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 19, 2009)

Argiope bruennichi






Araneus diadematus






Pardosa sp. (?)






Clubiona sp.






Trochosa rupicola






Micrommata virescens






Tegenaria sylvestris (?)






Not identified Lycosidae






Dolomedes plantarius






Pisaura mirabilis


----------



## buthus (Jan 19, 2009)

As usual... the best spidie pics this side of the galaxy.  :worship:  
Coffee table book man!  I know... thats sorta cheezy, but they are kinda in again over on this side of the pond.   




One thing... do you have photoshop, gimp or other image editor?  These images are 3 to 4X larger (file size) than they need to be. Whats happening is that they are at a res thats way beyond what a monitor can display anyway.  They could load in a quarter of the time (bandwidth friendly... and considerate) and would look pretty much the same.


----------



## Erigo (Jan 19, 2009)

The Lycosidae not identified is _Pirata sp._


----------



## Godzirra (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Erigo (Jan 20, 2009)

_Agalenatea sp._and (maybe) _Misumena vatia_


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks 



buthus said:


> One thing... do you have photoshop, gimp or other image editor?  These images are 3 to 4X larger (file size) than they need to be. Whats happening is that they are at a res thats way beyond what a monitor can display anyway.  They could load in a quarter of the time (bandwidth friendly... and considerate) and would look pretty much the same.


Yes, you are right. I prepare these pics for deviantart where I need the highiest quality. I was too lazy to prepare more "bandwith friendly" files 



Erigo said:


> The Lycosidae not identified is _Pirata sp._


Thank you for the ID. Thats funny. This specie hunt on the water surface... like real pirate 




Godzirra said:


>


I like pictures like this, showing how "sit-and-wait" predators can camouflage themselves.


----------



## Draiman (Jan 20, 2009)

Am I allowed to contribute to this thread?

Well anyway - _Plexippus paykulli_, adult female:


----------



## Deroplatys (Jan 21, 2009)

Wasp spider, agriope species,
BTW Dark Raptor, some of the best photos ive ever seen!:clap:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 21, 2009)

Phark said:


> Am I allowed to contribute to this thread?
> 
> Well anyway - _Plexippus paykulli_, adult female:


Yup  But it is better to put jumping spiders into correct thread 


Thank you 

Yes, these "Tigers" are one of the most beautiful spiders in European fauna


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok. Few more 

_Clubiona sp._ and Chironomidae.






_Pardosa sp._ (?)












_Xysticus sp._
























_Araniella cucurbitina_ and _Phyllobius sp._






_Agelena labyrinthica_






NN


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 8, 2009)

Droplets on _Agelena labirynthica_ web






_Diaea dorsata_






_Ebrechtella tricuspidata_












_Evarcha arcuata_






_Trochosa rupicola_






_Steatoda bipunctata_
L2 sling





Adult female






_Pisaura mirabilis_


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jul 8, 2009)

I love this thread, as usual stunning pictures, no one can argue about that . Allow me to do some nitpicking though: _Misumenops tricuspidatus_ is now known as _Ebrechtella tricuspidata_; and are you sure its _Steatoda grossa_? Looks like _S. bipunctata_ to me.:? 
Enough, again wonderful pictures.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 8, 2009)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> I love this thread, as usual stunning pictures, no one can argue about that . Allow me to do some nitpicking though: _Misumenops tricuspidatus_ is now known as _Ebrechtella tricuspidata_; and are you sure its _Steatoda grossa_? Looks like _S. bipunctata_ to me.:?
> Enough, again wonderful pictures.


Thanks, especially for the identification 
As a coleopterologist I always neglect spider taxonomy 
Yup, you are right. I was just reading something about _S. grossa_ and wrote a wrong name.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 10, 2009)

New stuff 

Pholcus phalangoides






Araneus quadratus






Xysticus sp.






Oxyopes ramosus












And as a addition to this topic:
http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=104001

Nematodes (family Mermithidae) attacking different true spiders _Coelotes sp._ (Amaurobiidae), _Trochosa sp._ (Lycosidae) and Misumena vatia (Thomisidae).


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 5, 2009)

Agelena sp. (Western Bulgaria)






Steatoda castanea






Clubiona sp.






Misumena vatia


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice pictures, keep them coming please! 

Alex


----------



## buthus (Dec 25, 2009)

Crazy pics!  Art, nature... however that old saying goes... :worship:


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, those nematodes are nasty suckers!! I can't fathom how they fit in the spider without killing it before full grown. 

 Agelena labyrinthica looks like my grass spider when he was penultimate.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Three from the last "expedition" 

Philodromus margaritatus
























Diaea dorsata


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 15, 2010)

little killer - Steatoda triangulosa


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 20, 2010)

_Nuctenea umbratica_






_Tetragnatha sp._






_Pisaura mirabilis_ and _Cantharis rustica_


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 26, 2014)

Bringing new life to my old thread 

_Pirata piraticus_






_Sitticus floricola_






_Pholcus phalangoides_






_Pardosa_ sp.






_Tmarus piger_






_Micrommata virescens_






_Gasteracantha arcuata_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jecraque (May 26, 2014)

Well, darn. Those photos are so awesome I have to go back and look at the other 5 pages of older stuff. Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 27, 2014)

jecraque said:


> Well, darn. Those photos are so awesome I have to go back and look at the other 5 pages of older stuff. Nice work!


Thanks. Many images dissapeared from the imageshack servers after few years, and one was substitiuted by jewelry picture. I hope photobucket and links from my gallery will work better...

_Ebrechtella tricuspidata_






_Alopecosa_ sp.






_Misumena vatia_






_Evarcha arcuata_






_Marpissa muscosa_ with captured moth






_Eratigena atrica_ spiderlings

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (May 27, 2014)

Your photos were definitely missed. Welcome back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 28, 2014)

Thanks. This year I had a lot of work but no time for macro photosessions. Luckily, I've got a lot of pictures taken in the last few years. Most of them, from Poland, but also few tropical species.

_Pellenes tripunctatus_






_Gasteracantha_ sp.






_Misumena vatia_






_Marpissa muscosa_






_Evarcha arcuata_, subadult male.






_Evarcha falcata_, subadult male

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 3, 2014)

Few more:

_Evarcha arcuata_, female.






_Bathippus_ sp., male






Unknown jumping spider






_Sitticus floricola_, male






_Oxyopes ramosus_, female






_Salticus scenicus_, male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 13, 2014)

My _Pisaura mirabilis_. Two days ago first spiderlings hatched.



















Second one. Much more colorful. Made egg sac yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 28, 2014)

Last weekend I had to blow off dust from my oldest camera Nikon D70s. I attached much older, manual M42 lens - Industar 61L/Z 50/2.8 on extension tubes and started shooting 
It was a bit diffiult to take the shot without light metering, but after few minutes I was able to set all parameters correctly.

_Enoplognatha ovata_






_Pisaura mirabilis_. Who said that spider needs 8 legs? This one, survived and produced offspring with only 4 












Young _Heliophanus _sp.






_Pardosa _sp.






1,5 mm long _Cyclosa _sp.






And one, older shot... _Pirata piraticus_.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RegallRegius (Jul 28, 2014)

*This entire thread...*

Is absolutely stunning. Thank you for sharing.


----------

